# Crystal Report: How do I remove duplicate records?



## Cristina (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello,

How can I remove duplicate records?

I have are report as such:

Emp No Name Hire Date Status Company/Subsidiary

7791 Anna Jackson 07/01/2002 Active Access
7997 Irene Hagedorn 08/01/2002 Active Access
7798 Alice Smith 08/01/2002 Active Access
7798 Alice Smith 01/01/2003 Active iSmart


Record Number 3: Displays a hire date of employee to 'Access' Company. Record 4: shows employee was employed in iSmart, a subsidiary of the main company.

The requirement of the report needs to display only record 4 and discard record 3 in the list.

What procedures should I do?

Thank you in advance,

Cristina.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Your query isn't filtering unique records because you also have the field Company/Subsidiary in it and it will always bring up both. Try filtering further using the most current date and then you will only get one record for each employee. From the looks of your table structure more than one employee with a unique ID number can work for more than one Company/Subsidiary...is that correct?


----------

